# problem by porting mod-vhost-ldap-2.0.8 to FreeBSD



## minimike (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there,

On the Ports it seems mod-vhost-ldap is to old so I'm trying to compile the newest version on FreeBSD. I want to have Vhosts running using ldap with www/apache22-worker-mpm. I'm not a Coder, I've poor knowledge about C and I'm not really familar about GCC APXS and such stuff. The build breaks on "-c-lldap_r"

Here I've pasted the Makefile
http://pastebin.com/CfQiwNEw

Here I've pasted the complete build
http://pastebin.com/DCuvbfY5

Can anyone tell me what exactly is mean with -lldap_r and suggest how I could fix it? It seems that something about ldap was not find. But everything is installed.
Thanx in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

You probably don't have net/openldap24-client installed or the build process isn't looking in the right directory (it should be /usr/local/lib/).


----------

